# wasn das für ne Schnecke?



## berghexe (22. Aug. 2008)

Hi
 
ich weiss zwar nicht wie, aber es hat sich tatsächlich ein Lebewesen in meinen Teich verirrt. Ich schätz mal mit einer Pflaze hab ich sie bekommen. 
Nun stellt sich die Frage.... wie heißt sie???


----------



## karsten. (22. Aug. 2008)

*AW: wasn das für ne Schnecke?*

Moin



Blasenschnecke 


schönes WE


----------



## berghexe (22. Aug. 2008)

*AW: wasn das für ne Schnecke?*

Danke!!!!!
Darf sie bleiben???? Wie stark wird sie sich vermehren und ab wann wirds kritisch?????


----------



## karsten. (22. Aug. 2008)

*AW: wasn das für ne Schnecke?*



			
				berghexe schrieb:
			
		

> Danke!!!!!
> Darf sie bleiben???? Wie stark wird sie sich vermehren und ab wann wirds kritisch?????




hallo

das musst Du entscheiden !


meine Meinung


mfG


----------



## Christine (22. Aug. 2008)

*AW: wasn das für ne Schnecke?*

Hallo Sabine,

guck mal *hier*

oder *hier*

und ich würde sie drin lassen. Bei den Zwergen ist die Gefahr doch recht gering, dass sie Dir den Bottich vollsch.... Und wenn Du nur eine hast, wird sie sich auch nicht so rasant vermehren


----------



## Zermalmer (5. Jan. 2011)

*AW: wasn das für ne Schnecke?*

Hallo,

Die Suche vorhandener Beiträge, bei Eingabe eines Titels ist wirklich nicht übel 

Hab ich hier auch eine Blasenschnecke?

 

Die Schnecke ist mir eben begegnet, als ich meinen Patienten im Aquarium besucht habe und mal den Filter gereinigt habe.

Die Schnecke habe ich wohl, mit den Gräsern letztes Jahr, als kostenlose dreingabe mitgebracht


----------



## Nikolai (5. Jan. 2011)

*AW: wasn das für ne Schnecke?*

Hallo Andreas,

das sieht eher nach einer __ Posthornschnecke aus. Diese sind zwar gewöhnlich sehr dunkel bis schwarz gefärbt, aber unter bestimmten Umfeld bleiben sie auch hellbraun. Liegt dann eher an der Futterzusammensetzung.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Zermalmer (5. Jan. 2011)

*AW: wasn das für ne Schnecke?*

Hallo Nikolei,

hm...also eine __ Posthornschnecke... 
ich kam halt auf die andere, weil das Bräunliche eher Kupferfarben glänzt...kommt auf dem Foto leider nicht so rüber.

Mal was über die lesen... 

Aber interessant, das die sich so lange versteckt gehalten hat...und schade, das es nur eine ist.

Ergänzung:"...und schade, das es nur eine ist." ... irgendwie hatte ich es schon geahnt... Zwitter


----------



## Nikolai (5. Jan. 2011)

*AW: wasn das für ne Schnecke?*

Hallo Andreas,

meine Posthornschnecken im Aquarium sind auch eher braun bis Kupferfarben. Blasenschnecken sind eher schmutzig gelblich weiß zur Öffnung hin. Am Ende eher braun-grau.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Zermalmer (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: wasn das für ne Schnecke?*



Nikolai schrieb:


> Hallo Andreas,
> 
> meine Posthornschnecken im Aquarium sind auch eher braun bis Kupferfarben.



Ah ok, dann dürfte es passen.

Bin mal gespannt wie sie sich weiter entwickelt.

Bisher ist Sie nur ca. 4-5mm groß.

Mein Fischpatient hat sie mit Sicherheit auch schon gesehen, aber anscheinend mag er wohl keine __ Schnecken, oder sie ist schon zu groß 

Aktuell liegt meine AQ Temperatur bei 20°C... das dürfte ja wohl für die Schnecke und für den Fisch recht gut sein.

Die Wasrpest und das andere Gras wuchern wie verrückt... hab mal ein paar zweige abgenipst und neu eingepflanzt, mal gucken ob die angehen.


----------



## gabi (7. Jan. 2011)

*AW: wasn das für ne Schnecke?*

Hi Andreas,

die Aufnahme ist wirklich gelungen. Ich hab gedacht dass das zwei __ Schnecken sind. 

LG
Gabi


----------



## Zermalmer (7. Jan. 2011)

*AW: wasn das für ne Schnecke?*



gabi schrieb:


> die Aufnahme ist wirklich gelungen. Ich hab gedacht dass das zwei __ Schnecken sind.


Ja, es ist wirklich nur eine...
Ich fand das Motiv recht passend, da man die Schnecke in der Spiegelung des AQ gleichzeitig von 2 Seiten sieht, also besser die Form bestimmen kann bzw. erkennt.


----------



## Nikolai (7. Jan. 2011)

*AW: wasn das für ne Schnecke?*

Hallo Andreas,

hier mein Poszhornschneckennachwuchs unter dem Mikroskop bei 60facher Vergrößerung und noch ungeschlüpfte __ Schnecken.

   

Die Schnecken sind zur Zeit noch kleiner als 2mm im Durchmesser.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Zermalmer (7. Jan. 2011)

*AW: wasn das für ne Schnecke?*



Nikolai schrieb:


> hier mein Poszhornschneckennachwuchs unter dem Mikroskop bei 60facher Vergrößerung
> Anhang anzeigen 78539


Hallo Nikolai,
Schöne Musterung.
Bin mal gespannt, wie sich meine im Winterquartier macht.
Ich bin von dieser Rissbildung im Muster meiner etwas fasziniert.
Nachtrag: oder ist das von den Wachstumsschüben, die auf Grund der letzten Änderungen (Vor Laden > Laden > AQ) stattgefunden haben?


----------



## Nikolai (9. Jan. 2011)

*AW: wasn das für ne Schnecke?*

Hallo Andreas,

besonders bei Posthornschnecken sind Wachstumsbedingungen in der Schalenbilung leicht abzulesen. Ähnlich wie die Jahresringe im Holz.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## mr koi (9. Jan. 2011)

*AW: wasn das für ne Schnecke?*

Wenn man zu viele __ Schnecken hat kann man Schleien oder Goldschleien einsetzen


----------



## Zermalmer (21. Jan. 2011)

*AW: wasn das für ne Schnecke?*

Hallo,
Hab es nicht mehr im Kopf und jetzt auch nicht mehr nachgelesen (geht gleich ins Bett )

Im AQ ist Bodenabsaugen nach Fischausscheidungen einfach nicht erforderlich
Nirgends schwimmt (trotz Fütterung alle 2 bis 3 Tage) ein Häufchen... bzw. besser gesagt ein Schläuchchen rum.

Ohne jetzt nachgelesen zu haben... . erledigt das die Schnecke?
Der Filter kann das Zeug auf keinen Fall hochsaugen.
Die Pflanzen können mit den Fäkalienschläuchen so erstmal nix anfangen... bleibt ja nur nich die Schnecke.

Liege ich da Richtig?
Das würde dann auch mitunter die verdopplung der Größe, der Schnecke, erklären.


----------



## Nikolai (21. Jan. 2011)

*AW: wasn das für ne Schnecke?*

Hallo Andreas,

mit Deiner Vermutung liegst Du sicher richtig. __ Schnecken haben einen ausgeprägten Geruchssinn. Das kannst Du leicht beobachten, wenn Du Futtertabletten in Dein Aquarium gibst. Sofern die Fische nicht gleich alle wegfressen, wirst Du nach kurzer Zeit alle Deine Schnecken dort versammelt sehen. Beim Fischkot habe ich allerdings auch oft beobachtet, dass andere Fische das als Leckerlie begreifen und ins Maul nehmen. Haben sie den Irrtum bemerkt, spucken sie es wieder zerkrümelt aus. Das heißt, der Kot wird kleinteilig verstäubt und von Deiner Filteranlage angesogen.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Zermalmer (21. Jan. 2011)

*AW: wasn das für ne Schnecke?*



Nikolai schrieb:


> ... Haben sie den Irrtum bemerkt, spucken sie es wieder zerkrümelt aus. Das heißt, der Kot wird kleinteilig verstäubt und von Deiner Filteranlage angesogen


Ah ok...Danke Nikolai.


----------



## Limnos (22. Jan. 2011)

*AW: wasn das für ne Schnecke?*

Hi

Diese Schnecke ist eine Eischnecke (Radix ovata) Dreieckige Fühler und rechtsgewundenes Gehäuse. Bei Blasenschnecken wären die Fühler pfriemartig und das Gehäuse linksgewunden.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Zermalmer (22. Jan. 2011)

*AW: wasn das für ne Schnecke?*

Hallo Wolfgang,
Danke für die Info... ich habe mir mal Bilder und Infos zur Radix Ovata angeschaut.
Einige Bilder weichen mitunter stark ab, aber die Mehrheit ähnelt, inkl vorhandener Beschreibungen) meinem Kandidaten.

Ich versuche mal die Tage, nachdem sie ja auch um einiges gewachsen ist, ein neues Foto zu machen.

So klein das AQ ist, so einfach hat sie die Möglichkeiten sich zu verstecken 

Im Schnitt sehe ich sie nur 1-2mal in der Woche, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## Zermalmer (30. Jan. 2011)

*AW: wasn das für ne Schnecke?*

Hallo,

So, heute war die Schnecke mal an der Frontscheibe des AQ unterwegs...
Dadurch sind mir 2 brauchbare Fotos gelungen.

Die Schnecke ist also nun 25 Tage älter.

Auf dem 2. Bild sieht man sehr schön das Muster, in dem sie die Scheibe 'abgrast'.

  

Ich hab auch noch ein Video gemacht, allerdings muss ich mal schauen, wie ich dessen Größe auf das uploadlimit zurecht stutzen kann 

Nachtrag:
hab ich das doch gleich schneller hinbekommen, als gedacht 
...allerdings lässt es sich grade nicht hochladen


----------



## Zermalmer (30. Jan. 2011)

*AW: wasn das für ne Schnecke?*



Limnos schrieb:


> Diese Schnecke ist eine Eischnecke (Radix ovata) Dreieckige Fühler und rechtsgewundenes Gehäuse. Bei Blasenschnecken wären die Fühler pfriemartig und das Gehäuse linksgewunden.


Hallo Wolfgang,
um nochmal auf die Bestimmung zu kommen... 
Wenn ich sie mir nun so anschaue, dann bin ich eher wieder bei der __ Posthornschnecke.


----------



## Zermalmer (30. Jan. 2011)

*AW: wasn das für ne Schnecke?*

So... jetzt hab ich es halt bei flickr hochgeladen...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/zermalmer/5401420199/


----------



## Limnos (31. Jan. 2011)

*AW: wasn das für ne Schnecke?*

Hi Andreas
_@Wenn ich sie mir nun so anschaue, dann bin ich eher wieder bei der  Posthornschnecke. _

Da gebe ich Dir uneingeschränkt Recht, nur Deine Bilder von gestern und die vom Anfang zeigen nicht die gleiche Schneckenart. Das von gestern ist höchstwahrscheinlich Planorbella duryi, die in Aquarien häufigste Posthornschnecke und bei den anfänglichen bleibe ich noch immer bei Radix ovata.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Zermalmer (31. Jan. 2011)

*AW: wasn das für ne Schnecke?*

Hallo Wolfgang,
ich weiss nur von einer Schnecke im meinem AQ 

Eine 2. ist mir noch nicht begegnet.


----------



## Christine (31. Jan. 2011)

*AW: wasn das für ne Schnecke?*

Hallo,

ich denke, Wolfgang meint die Schnecke ganz am Anfang des Threads - die von Berghexe....


----------



## Zermalmer (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: wasn das für ne Schnecke?*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich denke, Wolfgang meint die Schnecke ganz am Anfang des Threads - die von Berghexe....


Hallo Christine,
daran habe ich zwischenzeitlich auch gedacht....

Falls Du langeweile hast... meinste, es macht an diesem Punkt Sinn, meine Anfrage vom Ursprünglichen Thread zu trennen und mir ein eigenes Thema zu spendieren?

Hab gedacht, das das ganze eher 'kurz' ausfällt... .aber wie man sieht erlebt man doch was, beschäftigt sich mit dem Thema und weiss dann weiteres zu berichten


----------



## Christine (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: wasn das für ne Schnecke?*

Hallo Andreas,

würd ich ja gerne machen, aber es sind zuviele Beiträge, die dann Ihren Bezug verlieren. Das wird noch schlimmer.


----------



## Dr.J (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: wasn das für ne Schnecke?*

Sehe ich auch so. Sollten wir zusammenlassen. Die User müssen eben genau schreiben, worauf sie sich mit ihrer Antwort beziehen.


----------



## Regs (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: wasn das für ne Schnecke?*



berghexe schrieb:


> Danke!!!!!
> Darf sie bleiben???? Wie stark wird sie sich vermehren und ab wann wirds kritisch?????



Hallo Sabine,
ich  exportiere überzählige Blasenschnecken aus dem Salmler-Aquarium immer in die Goldfischbecken oder in den Teich. Dort werden die kleinen Exemplare von den Goldfischen gefuttert, die sich auch über den Schneckenlaich her machen. Die größeren fressen Algen und halten die Pflanzen sauber. Eine ungehemmte Vermehrung findet wegen der Goldfische nicht statt. 

Wenn man keine Allesfresser im Becken hat vermehren sich Blasen- und Posthornschnecken  aber unglaublich rasant.


----------



## Zermalmer (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: wasn das für ne Schnecke?*



blumenelse schrieb:


> würd ich ja gerne machen, aber es sind zuviele Beiträge, die dann Ihren Bezug verlieren. Das wird noch schlimmer.





Dr.J schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so. Sollten wir zusammenlassen. Die User müssen eben genau schreiben, worauf sie sich mit ihrer Antwort beziehen.


Ok, ihr habt mich überzeugt... war ja nur so eine Idee.


----------



## Christine (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: wasn das für ne Schnecke?*



Regs schrieb:


> Hallo Sabine,
> ....
> Wenn man keine Allesfresser im Becken hat vermehren sich Blasen- und Posthornschnecken  aber unglaublich rasant.



[OT]Die Frage war von 2008 - ob die Schnecke überhaupt noch lebt? 
Und als Einzelexemplar im Miniteichlein wird das mit der Vermehrung nicht ganz so schlimm gewesen sein. Manchmal ist es sinnvoll auf die Gegebenheiten des Fragenden einzugehen. Nicht jeder hat Goldfische und Salmlerbecken zur Hand. [/OT]


----------



## Regs (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: wasn das für ne Schnecke?*



blumenelse schrieb:


> [OT]Die Frage war von 2008 - ob die Schnecke überhaupt noch lebt?
> Und als Einzelexemplar im Miniteichlein wird das mit der Vermehrung nicht ganz so schlimm gewesen sein. Manchmal ist es sinnvoll auf die Gegebenheiten des Fragenden einzugehen. Nicht jeder hat Goldfische und Salmlerbecken zur Hand. [/OT]



Danke für den Hinweis Blumenelse. 

Umso interessanter dürfte die Information sein, dass Blasenschnecken sich durch Selbstbefruchtung vermehren können - und wenn keine Goldfische oder andere Allesfresser in der Nähe sind wird sie das auch ungehindert tun. Das gilt auch für einige andere Schneckenarten.


----------



## Christine (2. Feb. 2011)

*AW: wasn das für ne Schnecke?*

Wahrlich sehr interessant. Man lernt doch nie aus. 

Für welche unserer heimischen Teichschnecken gilt das noch? 
(Du hast doch sicher ein Fachbuch oder vielleicht eine Buchempfehlung zur Hand?)


----------



## Nikolai (2. Feb. 2011)

*AW: wasn das für ne Schnecke?*

Hallo Regine,

tatsache ist, dass Blasenschnecken und Spitzschlammschnecken zweigeschlechtlich sind. Ob sie sich aber selbst begatten können habe ich noch nicht beobachten können.
Bei einzelnen __ Schnecken im Aquarium hatte ich noch nie Nachwuchs. Bei mehreren immer.
Aber eine Quelle mit ausführlichen  Beschreibungen entsprechender Tiere  würde mich auch interessieren.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Regs (2. Feb. 2011)

*AW: wasn das für ne Schnecke?*

Hallo Nikolai,

frag Google doch bitte mal unter _Blasenschnecke Selbstbefruchtung_. Du wirst eine Vielzahl von Infos und Quellen finden. Dieser Artikel könnte auch von Interesse sein: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tellerschnecken - es gibt allerdings unzählige, gleich lautende Informationen.


----------



## Limnos (7. Feb. 2011)

*AW: wasn das für ne Schnecke?*

Hi



Regs schrieb:


> Wenn man keine Allesfresser im Becken hat vermehren sich Blasen- und Posthornschnecken aber unglaublich rasant.
> ...und wenn keine Goldfische oder andere Allesfresser in der Nähe sind wird sie das auch ungehindert tun. Das gilt auch für einige andere Schneckenarten.



Die Vermehrung der __ Schnecken wird vom Nahrungsangebot des Teichs bestimmt. Wenn ihre Vermehrung wirklich außergewöhnlich stark ist, zeigt das einmal, dass zuviel Futter für sie vorhanden ist, zum Anderen, dass Feinde wie Fische oder __ Egel fehlen. Bis auf die Spitz-Schlammschnecke werden Pflanzen nicht angefressen, nur Algen, Aas, überschüssiges Fischfutter und Detritus dienen als Futter. Es gibt also keinen Grund Schnecken irgendwie als Schädlinge anzusehen. 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Regs (7. Feb. 2011)

*AW: wasn das für ne Schnecke?*



Limnos schrieb:


> Die Vermehrung der __ Schnecken wird vom Nahrungsangebot des Teichs bestimmt. Wenn ihre Vermehrung wirklich außergewöhnlich stark ist, zeigt das einmal, dass zuviel Futter für sie vorhanden ist...



Hallo Wolfgang,

nicht immer liegt es an Überfütterung, wenn sich Schnecken - z.B. im Aquarium - munter vermehren. Bei mir fressen die Blasen- und Posthornschnecken eindeutig Pflanzen. Einige Blätter werden bis auf die Blattadern abgeraspelt und es gibt jede Menge Lochfras in bestimmten Pflanzen.

Ob sie im Teich ebenfalls pflanzliche Nahrung finden die ihnen schmeckt, kann ich allerdings bisher nicht sagen.


----------



## Nikolai (7. Feb. 2011)

*AW: wasn das für ne Schnecke?*

Hallo Regine,

ich kann auch nicht bestätigen, dass Posthornschnecken oder Blasenschnecken die Pflanzen angreifen. Nicht einmal die __ Spitzschlammschnecke verursacht bei mir Schäden an den Pflanzen, wie von Wolfgang beschrieben.
In meinem zur Zeit schneckenfreien Aquarium sind es eindeutig die Antennenwelse die für Lochfras sorgen. Dabei kommt es aber auch auf die Vitalität der Pfanzen an. Gut wüchsige Pflanzen werden eher verschmäht, bzw. kleinblättrige Pflanzen geben ihnen keinen Halt.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## R8. (7. Feb. 2011)

*AW: wasn das für ne Schnecke?*



berghexe schrieb:


> Danke!!!!!
> Darf sie bleiben???? Wie stark wird sie sich vermehren und ab wann wirds kritisch?????



Diese Schnecken kommen mit wenn du die Pflanzen kaufst, so war es zumindest bei mir im Aquarium. Ob sie bleiben darf ist deine Entscheidung allerdings wurde sie bei mir im Aquarium zur "Plage".

lg Felix


----------



## Regs (7. Feb. 2011)

*AW: wasn das für ne Schnecke?*

Hallo Nikolai,
bestätigen musst Du das auch nicht, ich habe es hier neben mir im Aquarium 
Wenn sie bei Dir die Pflanzen nicht anfressen, fütterst Du noch genug.


----------



## Wondi (11. Feb. 2011)

*AW: wasn das für ne Schnecke?*

Hallo,
das mit den __ Schnecken ist in meinem Teich ein echtes Problem. Seit Herbst 2010 sind die in solchen Mengen vorhanden, dass praktisch alle Steine und auch Pflanzen im Teich mit Schneckensch.... überzogen sind. Vermutlich sind es Blasenschnecken, die ich jetzt versuche herauszufischen. Jetzt wo es wieder etwas wärmer wird, klettern diese Tiere ins seichte Wasser, wo man sie problemlos herausholen kann. Allerdings nach wenigen Minuten sind schon die nächsten da und das den ganzen Tage lang seit Wochen.
Gibt es da auch eine andere Lösung, z.B. Fische, die Schnecken fressen. Ich habe Rotfedern, __ Sonnenbarsche und __ Moderlieschen im Teich. 
Danke und lg
Gerhard


----------



## Regs (12. Feb. 2011)

*AW: wasn das für ne Schnecke?*

Hallo Gerhard,

meine Blasenschnecken habe ich bis zum Herbst öfter mal in den Teich exportiert. Da schwimmen zehn hungrige Goldfische und fressen sämtlichen Nachwuchs - auch den der __ Schnecken. Die größeren Schnecken haben dort keine Chance, sich erfolgreich zu vermehren. (Hoffe ich... ) Im Aquarium habe ich deshalb wunderschöne, riesige Posthörner - die habe ich aus meinem Schneckenpool dort abgesetzt - aber der Nachwuchs kommt nicht auf.


----------

